# Bridge City Tool Works JM Pro Single Wing and Dovetails



## Cubby (Jan 25, 2007)

R U from da burgh?


----------



## Cubby (Jan 25, 2007)

You are a STUD! .... and I still want a handle and tote!


----------



## Cubby (Jan 25, 2007)

These are the rest of the photos: http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii71/windgap375/BRIDGE%20CITY%20JOINTMAKER%20PRO%20SINGLE%20WING/DSC05193.jpg


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I am impressed by those too. I would do that before I went to a router, but I just hand cut the few I do. Glad you are drinving on top of the world ;-)


----------



## Cubby (Jan 25, 2007)

Lumberjocks just made it much easier to download photos, so here are some more of my first try at using the Jointmaker Pro. I feel like I am cheating!


----------



## shannonlove (Sep 4, 2012)

Bridge City tools are so beautiful that I wouldn't desecrate them by using them in my little crapshack garage workshop. If I bought them, I show them off inside the house as art.

I am eyeballing the Joint Maker because previously I'd given up on every making any fine cuts with hand tools. I inherited early onset essential tremor through my paternal line (thanks, Granddad) plus the obstetrician poked out one eye at my birth leaving me blind in one eye. Since my hands shake and I have no depth perception, fine hand tool work just hasn't been in the cards for me.

I really picked the wrong hobby.

With the joint maker though, I might be able to overcome my limitations and make some neat stuff without power tools.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I ordered the new fence, still have not finish paying it though. As you found out, the weakness of this tool is the holding strategy they use. I am thinking we all have had to come up with strategies to hold down the pieces.


----------

